

Perhaps we should all ditch Google Analytics - mijnpc

Google is still gaining more and more power, and with their recent changes, they're so called "privacy" thing, to protect its users and hide their keywords, I think it's better if we all switch to different analytics tool.<p>Piwik is a free alternative, or we can also use getclicky or KISS, there are many out there.<p>What do you guys think?
======
Pewpewarrows
I really don't understand any part of your argument.

~~~
nomdeplume
I second that

------
mijnpc
See this also: [http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/what-does-not-provided-
keywords...](http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/what-does-not-provided-keywords-
really-mean.html)

And [http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/tracked-google-users-will-
resul...](http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/tracked-google-users-will-result-
in-10-of-keyword-data-lost.html)

------
dgunn
On what grounds? I'm not sure you've given any reasons at all to ditch google.

~~~
mijnpc
Not Google, but Google Analytics.

They are hiding the 'organic keywords' from viewing, from users who are logged
in.

This amount can be from 10 to 25% from all search traffic.

They do this for "privacy" reasons, but somehow, if you PAY them (Google
Adowrds), you seem to see all the keywords?

It's like forcing people to use their service.

~~~
SkipHeadJr
How are they forcing you?

